# Bike Four Peaks 2014



## 0815_Name (11. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute,

wer ist bei der Bike Four Peaks 2014 mit dabei? Anmeldung geht ja am 26. November schon los..


----------



## Stressi25 (13. Oktober 2013)

Werde mich Pünktlich um 12 Uhr anmelden 
2013 war Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr. mikem (13. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch dabei, hab meinen Startplatz dank Hochwasser von 2013 auf 2014 mitnehmen dürfen !


----------



## 0815_Name (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich war auch begeistert, vor allem vom Trailanteil.
Was hat euch denn am besten gefallen? Ich hoffe es gibt wieder so eine gute Strecke...auch wenn man viel schieben musste


----------



## strandi (13. Oktober 2013)

Bin momentan am überlegen ob ich mich 2014 auch mal auf das Abenteuer Etappenrennen einlassen soll und hatte bisland Four Peaks und Trans Schwarzwald in der näheren Auswahl. 
Welche von beiden hat denn den höheren Trailanteil? Und wie hoch ist der Trailanteil ca. in %?


----------



## allert (14. Oktober 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> Bin momentan am überlegen ob ich mich 2014 auch mal auf das Abenteuer Etappenrennen einlassen soll und hatte bisland Four Peaks und Trans Schwarzwald in der näheren Auswahl.
> Welche von beiden hat denn den höheren Trailanteil? Und wie hoch ist der Trailanteil ca. in %?



Ich bin dieses Jahr beide Rennen gefahren. Waren beide sehr gute und schöne Veranstaltungen. Auf der Bike4Peaks gab es jeden Tag einen Hammertrail. Teilweise waren die richtig technisch (Fleckalm, Wildkogel) und der Bachlertrail war einfach flow pur. Dazwischen dann aber auch Verbindungsstrecken über Asphalt und Schotter. Insgesamt hat mir der Mix sehr gut gefallen. Die Orga war auch gut, aber nicht überragend.

Die Transschwarzwald war meiner Meinung nach noch viel besser organisiert. Es gab auf jeder Etappe 3 Verpflegungsstationen und es bekam vom Ersten bis zum Letzten jeder Austauschflaschen an jeder der drei Stationen. Feeling wie ein Profi. Ranfahren, Flasche wegwerfen, neue Flasche greifen und weiter. Das habe ich so noch nicht erlebt (fahre im Mittelfeld herum). Die Strecke war sehr unterschiedlich von Etappe zu Etappe. Der Hammer war die zweite Etappe mit gefühlt 50% Trailanteil bergauf und bergab. Die anderen Etappen hatten einen deutlich kleineren Trailanteil, aber es waren jeden Tag ein paar nette Trails dabei.

Zusammenfassend: Bike4Peaks ist ein Rennen im Hochgebirge mit grandiosen Ausblicken und jeden Tag ein toller Trail. Transschwarzwald ist eine Veranstaltung im Mittelgebirge mit schönen Aussichten und schönen Trails im Wald. Der Renncharakter ist bei der Transschwarzwald aus meiner Sicht deutlicher ausgeprägt, da es weniger Teilnehmer gibt, die nur durchkommen wollen.

Ich würde/werde beide wieder fahren.


----------



## strandi (15. Oktober 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr beide Rennen gefahren. Waren beide sehr gute und schöne Veranstaltungen. Auf der Bike4Peaks gab es jeden Tag einen Hammertrail. Teilweise waren die richtig technisch (Fleckalm, Wildkogel) und der Bachlertrail war einfach flow pur. Dazwischen dann aber auch Verbindungsstrecken über Asphalt und Schotter. Insgesamt hat mir der Mix sehr gut gefallen. Die Orga war auch gut, aber nicht überragend.
> 
> Die Transschwarzwald war meiner Meinung nach noch viel besser organisiert. Es gab auf jeder Etappe 3 Verpflegungsstationen und es bekam vom Ersten bis zum Letzten jeder Austauschflaschen an jeder der drei Stationen. Feeling wie ein Profi. Ranfahren, Flasche wegwerfen, neue Flasche greifen und weiter. Das habe ich so noch nicht erlebt (fahre im Mittelfeld herum). Die Strecke war sehr unterschiedlich von Etappe zu Etappe. Der Hammer war die zweite Etappe mit gefühlt 50% Trailanteil bergauf und bergab. Die anderen Etappen hatten einen deutlich kleineren Trailanteil, aber es waren jeden Tag ein paar nette Trails dabei.
> 
> ...



Moin allert!
Vielen Dank für diese super Beschreibung 
Gruss


----------



## allert (15. Oktober 2013)

Gern geschehen. Sehen uns bei den Rennen


----------



## strandi (16. Oktober 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. Sehen uns bei den Rennen



Ja, bei einem der beiden vielleicht


----------



## EDA (28. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr einen Anhaltspunkt für mich, wie anspruchsvoll die einzelnen Etappen im Vergleich zu einem Marathon wie den von Scuol oder dem Ischgler sind?


----------



## allert (1. November 2013)

Die jeweiligen Langstrecken sind schwerer als eine einzelne Etappe. Allerdings muss man halt 4 oder 5 Tage am Stück jeden Tag einen Marathon fahren. Es kommt halt auch auf Deinen Anspruch an. Extrem wichtig ist die Regeneration nach jeder Etappe, aber das ist ja selbstverständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (3. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin dieses Jahr die Trans Schwarzwald und die Beskidy gefahren. Beide super organisiert. Technisch war die Beskidy in einer anderen Liga als die Trans Schwarzwald. Bei der Beskidy gab es trotzdem mehr "ich will nur irgendwie ins Ziel kommen" Biker. Insgesamt waren glaube ich 19 Nationen am Start. 

Ein absoluter Vorteil der Beskidy ist aber der Startort der Etappen. Denn es wird immer am gleichen Ort gestartet. Was auch bedeutet man braucht keine Tasche packen etc. sondern hat ein Depot/Hotel. Wir haben inkl. Übernachtung, Abendessen und Frühstück knappe 16 Euro pro Person/Nacht bezahlt. 
Startgebühren sind auch um einiges geringer.

Vorteil Trans Schwarzwald
Super geiles Orgateam vom Bikewächter über Verpflegungspersonal bis zum Shuttelteam.
Top Pasta-Party und "wir"-Gefühl im Camp.

Gruß


----------



## Basti2T (6. November 2013)

Ich würde mich für 2014 auch gerne anmelden...denke doch das es ein Etappen-Rennen ist was sich wirklich lohnt, zumindest liest es sich hier so 

Habt ihr denn eine Ahnung wie schnell die 1000 Startplätze Erfahrungsgemäß vergriffen sind?


----------



## Mario_Salzer (6. November 2013)

Wenn es so wie letztes Jahr wird, kannst du dich auch kurz vor knapp noch anmelden, da letztes jahr das Kontingent nicht voll war. 

Also wohl kein Stress


----------



## Basti2T (8. November 2013)

Das klingt gut, dann muss ich mir ja keine Gedanken machen und kann mich ganz entspannt Anfang 2014 anmelden.


----------



## chris29 (8. November 2013)

Nach meiner diesjährigen Trans Alp Premiere, werde ich im nächsten Jahr die 4 Peaks fahren. Wie sieht es denn dort mit den Unterkünften aus? Gibt es auch so ein Fahrerlager wie bei der Trans Alp, oder muss man sich selber kümmern?


----------



## Mario_Salzer (8. November 2013)

also letztes Jahr hats kein Fahrerlager gegeben - aber Unterkünfte hat es mehr als reichlich in jedem Ort. Von toller Pension bis gutes Hotel.....Und wenn du dich schon früh entscheidest dabei zu sein, hast noch die volle Auswahl an Unterkünften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiver74 (11. November 2013)

bin ja auf die diesjährige Strecke gespannt, evtl. bin ich auch wieder mit von der Partie!


----------



## EDA (11. November 2013)

Wir habt ihr euch auf das Rennen vorbereitet? Habt ihr spezifische Elemente für ein Etappenrennen im Vergleich zum Training auf Marathons eingebaut? Z.B. gebündelte Trainingseinheiten an mehreren Tagen aufeinander zur Simulation des Rennens. Wie unterschiedet sich die Vorbereitung auf die Four Peaks zu Vorbereitung für Marathon-Rennen?


----------



## chris29 (11. November 2013)

Aha, ok danke! Dann werde ich mich nach der Anmeldung mal gleich nach einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit umschauen...


----------



## noam (18. November 2013)

Hi,

ich liebäugel auch mit einer Teilnahme, aber mich quält der Kostenfaktor, daher:

Mit welchen Kosten zusätzlich zum Startgeld muss ich rechnen wenn ich eher günstig untergebracht werden möchte?

Gruß
Normann


----------



## Saiver74 (18. November 2013)

kommt sicher darauf an wo du unterkommst, günstige kleine Privatpension mit Frühstück gibt's ja in der Regel ab 35-40,- 
Außer es geht nächstes Jahr in die Schweiz? 
Spritgeld für An/Abreise, Transfer von der letzten Etappe zum Start usw., 
da kommt so einiges zusammen. 
Kommt auch darauf an wo du wohnst, kannst du erst am Starttag anreisen oder benötigst du schon eine Übernachtung vorher, ebenso nach dem Rennen. Das macht schon 2 zusätzliche ÜN, ca. 100,-

Startgebühr: 375,-
5 ÜN: ca. 250,-
Transfer zurück: dieses Jahr für 50,-
Abends nach dem Rennen noch nen Bier, oder sonstiges. 
Also so mit 800-900,- kannst du schon rechnen.


----------



## dr. mikem (18. November 2013)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> Außer es geht nächstes Jahr in die Schweiz?
> .




Gerücht oder Fakt?

auf der offiziellen HP gibts ja noch keine Streckenvorstellung für 2014.


----------



## Saiver74 (18. November 2013)

dr. mikem schrieb:


> Gerücht oder Fakt?
> 
> auf der offiziellen HP gibts ja noch keine Streckenvorstellung für 2014.



weder das eine, noch das andere, bin auch gespannt auf die Strecke.

Den Preis haben sie auch erhöht, dieses Jahr noch für 320,- für die ganz schnellen bei der Voranmeldung, dann 345,-  als Normalpreis und nächstes Jahr für 375,-


----------



## Saiver74 (21. November 2013)

Strecke ist online, viele Abschnitte vom letzten Jahr dabei. Ich bin raus, suche mir was anderes
http://www.bike-magazin.de/events/b...14--streckeninfo-und-anmeldestart/a17381.html


----------



## snoeren (23. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (1. Februar 2014)

ich darf auch dabei sein.....
ABO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (19. Februar 2014)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## matsch (19. Februar 2014)

Letztes Jahr waren die Plätze nicht übertragbar. Hat sich das geändert? Denke ehr nicht.


----------



## snoeren (19. Februar 2014)

matsch schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr waren die Plätze nicht übertragbar. Hat sich das geändert? Denke ehr nicht.


Ummeldung ist in diesem Härtefall möglich.


----------



## snoeren (27. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## Suprarenin (9. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jmd. etwas zum farhtechnischen Anspruch der einzelnen Etappen sagen? Bei der Transalp und der TransGermany hatte ich bisher eher keine Probleme, wobei es da ja auch keine nennenswerte Bikepark-Abfahrten gab. Das Wort Bikepark verunsichtert mich halt im Kombination mit einem Hochgebirge etwas, da ich noch nie in einem war. 

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## ctwitt (10. März 2014)

Hallo,

die Four Peaks ist vom Anspruch sicher ähnlich der Transalp, wird ja auch als Transalp light bezeichnet. Wobei man sich das selber ja auch sehr anstrengend machen kann indem man schnell fährt.
Technisch ist die FP so ausgelegt, dass auch Hobbyfahrer die Strecke meistern können. Da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.

Wer noch Zweifel an seiner leistungsfähigkeit hat, der hat ja noch genügend Zeit sich dafür vor zu bereiten. Wer seine Leistungsbereiche kennt und  weiss wie sein Stoffwechsel bei den Belastungen arbeitet, der kann sich das Rennen klug einplanen und so das Rennen erfolgreich finischen.


----------



## EDA (10. März 2014)

Beim Studium des Streckenprofils ist mir aufgefallen, dass es sehr lange Traversen im Sinne von flachen Passagen auf Fahrradwegen gibt. Stimmt der Eindruck? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBmarkoT (11. März 2014)

wenn ich mir die 3te etappe ansehe....
dann brennen meine beine jetzt schon


----------



## matsch (11. März 2014)

Wenn ich den Erzählungen meiner Freunde glauben kann, gibt es auf den Etappen (wie in den Alpen üblich) recht lange Flachstücke.
Die Abfahrten sollen auch Anspruch haben. Es sollen viele „richtige“ Hobbyfahrer auch Streckeneise mal abwärts geschoben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (11. März 2014)

Die Etappen sehen wie folgt aus:
Start Dorfmitte, Radweg/Straße bis zur Forstautobahn, Forstwege bis Hoch, Abfahrten über Trails und weiter unten wieder Forstautobahn dann bis zum Zieleinlauf in der Dorfmitte wieder Radwege/Straße.
Da es auch mal vorab paar kleinere Berge (Hügel) seinen können fährt man zwischendrin immer wieder auch Radwege.
Ich bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren und es war mein 1. Marathon.
Erfahrung auf dem Bike 2 Jahre.
Training ca. 2000km davor und was soll ich sagen. 
Ich bin angekommen.
P.s es wird hoch immer wieder m geschoben und auch nicht alles ist abwärts fahrbar.


----------



## allert (11. März 2014)

matsch schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Erzählungen meiner Freunde glauben kann, gibt es auf den Etappen (wie in den Alpen üblich) recht lange Flachstücke.
> Die Abfahrten sollen auch Anspruch haben. Es sollen viele „richtige“ Hobbyfahrer auch Streckeneise mal abwärts geschoben haben.



Es haben abwärts nicht nur die Hobbyfahrer geschoben (der Fleckalmtrail hat es in sich, gibt gute Videos auf Youtube). Ich hab von einigen Profis gehört, die ab und an auch mal ein Stück geschoben haben. Es war aber auch verdammt nass und glitschig und die Wurzelteppiche waren wie Schmierseife. Trotzdem ist das für einen normalen Biker machbar, die Herausforderungen sind zu bewältigen. Das Rennen ist eine schöne Vorbereitung auf die TAC!


----------



## matsch (11. März 2014)

So war das von mir auch nicht zu verstehen! Schieben ist keine Schande und ab und an auch sehr vernünftig.


----------



## Suprarenin (11. März 2014)

Solange mich in den Abfahrten keine unvorhergesehene Sprungschanzen erwarten, ist alles gut . Habe unterm Strich nur etwa drei Wochen Zeit mich auf die Four Peaks vorzubereiten. Da bleibt keine Zeit vorher noch im großen Stil an der Fahrtechnik zu feilen


----------



## snoeren (14. März 2014)

.


----------



## tofino73 (18. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche den Download Link für das Extraheft aus der Bike 04/14. Hatte gemeint, das Extraheft mal als PDF Version gesehen zu haben.

Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suprarenin (19. März 2014)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich suche den Download Link für das Extraheft aus der Bike 04/14. Hatte gemeint, das Extraheft mal als PDF Version gesehen zu haben.
> 
> Happy trails



Komischerweise hat es bei mir keine 10 Sekunden gedauert bis ich die gewünschte pdf gefunden hatte. Ich kaufe dir also nicht ab, dass du ernsthaft danach gesucht hast.

http://www.bike-fourpeaks.de/fileadmin/user_upload/special/2013/fourpeaks_special.pdf



snoeren schrieb:


> Falls es jemandem entgangen sein sollte: ich hab hier noch einen* Startplatz für 300 €* anzubieten  VG



Ist das denn zweifelsfrei geklärt mit der Orga? Mir fehlt nämlich noch ein Startplatz (wollte mich eigtl kurzfristig anmelden). Will da dann aber schon mit meinen Daten akkreditiert sein


----------



## Basti2T (19. März 2014)

Das ist aber das Heft von 2013...
Der BIKE Ausgabe 04/14 war ein Heft über das Bike Four Peaks 2014 beigelegt, das wird gesucht!


----------



## Suprarenin (19. März 2014)

Basti2T schrieb:


> Das ist aber das Heft von 2013...
> Der BIKE Ausgabe 04/14 war ein Heft über das Bike Four Peaks 2014 beigelegt, das wird gesucht!



Tatsache. Vlt. sollte eher ICH dann mal die Augen aufmachen . Das Heft scheint wirklich noch nicht hochgeladen zu sein. Habe es hier aber irgendwo rumliegen. Wenn es um etwas bestimmtes geht, kann ich von der betreffenden Seite ein Bild hochladen

Wie bereits von dir gesagt, ist das Sonderheft aus der Bike 04-2014. Somit ist es ja noch mehr oder weniger aktuell. Kann mir also nicht vorstellen, dass von einer aktuellen Ausgabe bereits ein Teil kostenlos im Netz abrufbar ist. Die brauchen ja auch Verkaufsargumente. Die Chancen stehen aber gut, dass es noch hochgeladen wird.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (19. März 2014)

Und ich finde das Etappe 3 sich am härtesten anhört/liest...


----------



## Basti2T (19. März 2014)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Und ich finde das Etappe 3 sich am härtesten anhört/liest...



Auf jedenfall...jedenfalls sind 2465 Höhenmeter auf einer Strecke von 46km schon echt heftig


----------



## Stressi25 (24. März 2014)

Servusla, hat wer Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft ab Nürnberg?


----------



## pedalonator (24. März 2014)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> Servusla, hat wer Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft ab Nürnberg?


 Die Fahrgemeinschaft beginnt aber in Leogang !!


----------



## Stressi25 (24. März 2014)

pedalonator schrieb:


> Die Fahrgemeinschaft beginnt aber in Leogang !!


Ich nehm Dich beim Schriftlichen  
bzw deinen Windschatten


----------



## festus hagen (8. Mai 2014)

Fährt jemand aus dem Raum Gießen, Wetzlar, Ffm nach Leogang und hat noch Platz im Auto für einen Fahrer mit Bike?

Suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für meinen Kumpel, da ich vorr. beruflich in der Schweiz bin und direkt nach Leogang fahre.


----------



## knutbuengen (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

fahre zum ersten Mal die Bike four peaks mit - hat jemand Tipps zur Reifenwahl?
Grosses Wechseln (Milch) oder 2. LRS (Transportproblem) ist ja nicht unbedingt passend als Nichtprofi.

Aktuell tendiere ich zu:

RARA hinten und RORO vorne
alternativ:
Conti Race Sport vo und hi

Die Frage ist, ob ein Thunder Burt hinten (bergauf) auf der Strecke taugt wenn´s mal regnet...?

Lieben Dank für Tipps,
Knut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (13. Mai 2014)

knutbuengen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fahre zum ersten Mal die Bike four peaks mit - hat jemand Tipps zur Reifenwahl?
> Grosses Wechseln (Milch) oder 2. LRS (Transportproblem) ist ja nicht unbedingt passend als Nichtprofi.
> ...



Ein Semi Slick würde ich persönlich in den Alpen nicht fahren, hängt aber natürlich auch vom technischen Skill ab.. Wenns regnet wirds rutschig, egal mit welchen Reifen


----------



## knutbuengen (13. Mai 2014)

klar, bergrunter bleibts ein Risiko. Am Gardasee vor 2 Wo bin ich auf der Ronda Grande mit einem rel. abgefahrenen RARA hinten gut zurechtgekommen auf den Trailstücken. Bergrauf wäre der THU BU auch ok gewesen und runter gerade noch so fahrbar...


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Mai 2014)

knutbuengen schrieb:


> klar, bergrunter bleibts ein Risiko. Am Gardasee vor 2 Wo bin ich auf der Ronda Grande mit einem rel. abgefahrenen RARA hinten gut zurechtgekommen auf den Trailstücken. Bergrauf wäre der THU BU auch ok gewesen und runter gerade noch so fahrbar...



Ein paar Reserven sind doch als nicht voll Profi nicht schlecht, besonders bei einem Etappen Rennen, wo man nicht bei jeder Abfahrt bei vollen Kräften ist.. Also ich würde den Rara nehmen..


----------



## dr. mikem (13. Mai 2014)

ich werf noch die Kombi X-King/Raceking in die Runde.

Rollen auch leicht, halten ewig und haben bergab bei Nässe mind. gleich viel Reserven wie der RaRa.


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Mai 2014)

dr. mikem schrieb:


> ich werf noch die Kombi X-King/Raceking in die Runde.
> 
> Rollen auch leicht, halten ewig und haben bergab bei Nässe mind. gleich viel Reserven wie der RaRa.



Fahre ich auch (y)


----------



## Stressi25 (13. Mai 2014)

Bin es letztes Jahr mit Rocket Ron in 2.10 gefahren. Nach 3h hochkurbeln kommt man damit die 30min Abfahrt locker hin


----------



## Hasenkopf (19. Mai 2014)

festus hagen schrieb:


> Fährt jemand aus dem Raum Gießen, Wetzlar, Ffm nach Leogang und hat noch Platz im Auto für einen Fahrer mit Bike?
> 
> Suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für meinen Kumpel, da ich vorr. beruflich in der Schweiz bin und direkt nach Leogang fahre.


 Hallo,
suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Chur aus und wenn Du schon die meiste Zeit in der Schweiz unterwegs bist,
kannst Dich ja mal melden


----------



## festus hagen (20. Mai 2014)

@Hasenkopf
ich kann noch nicht sagen, wann ich in Chur vorbei komme. Die Zeitspanne reicht da von Sonntag abend bis Dienstag vormittag. Das weiß ich auch erst am Samstag davor.
Evtl. lade ich noch jemanden in Österreich ein. Dann passt nix mehr ins Auto. Also alles noch etwas vage.

Ich kann mich aber gerne am 31.Mai nochmal melden, wenn Dir das reicht.

Gruß


----------



## Hasenkopf (20. Mai 2014)

festus hagen schrieb:


> @Hasenkopf
> ich kann noch nicht sagen, wann ich in Chur vorbei komme. Die Zeitspanne reicht da von Sonntag abend bis Dienstag vormittag. Das weiß ich auch erst am Samstag davor.
> Evtl. lade ich noch jemanden in Österreich ein. Dann passt nix mehr ins Auto. Also alles noch etwas vage.
> 
> ...


Hallo festus hagen,
ich hab sowieso erst ab Dienstag frei, wäre aber super wenns klappen würde, kann Dir auch gerne entgegenkommen.
Melde Dich doch einfach kurz telefonisch
 Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (20. Mai 2014)

@
*Hasenkopf*

eine telefonnummer in ein öffentliches forum zu stellen, ist keine sooo gute idee ...


----------



## Hasenkopf (20. Mai 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> @
> *Hasenkopf*
> 
> eine telefonnummer in ein öffentliches forum zu stellen, ist keine sooo gute idee ...


 Hat sich erledigt. Danke für Deine Bemühungen


----------



## deathmetal (20. Mai 2014)

hi zusammen,

hätte noch einen Startplatz für die four peaks abzugeben. kann verletzungsbedingt nicht teilnehmen. 
wenn ihr Interesse habt, einfach anschreiben dann kann man den Rest besprechen


----------



## Stucka (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde! Mich würde mal eure Einschätzung zu den 4Peaks 2014 interessieren. Alles in allem tolle Geschichte! Es hat sich aber wieder mal bewahrheitet, dass Trails mit so vielen Startern nicht zu machen sind (Stau Osl-Trail, Stau am letzten Tag vor dem Wald-Trail) und dass Fleckalm, Hangman, Osl-Trail für das Großteil des Feldes viel zu schwierig waren. Das hat sich ja schon letztes Jahr abgezeichnet, dass das nicht funxt. Ich habe Einige gesprochen, die 2015 nicht mehr starten werden, weil die Geschichte viel zu technisch für die breite Masse ist. Bis auf die Knaller, die gemeint haben, sie müssten vor Gattern, im Trail-Einstieg oder sogar im Stau noch irgendwie durchdrücken, wars echt eine richtig gute Veranstaltung. Orga war soweit Top, ein paar Schilderchen mehr an Schlüsselstellen wären ok gewesen. Mal schauen, ob ich mir das Teil 2015 nochmal gebe...


----------



## Suprarenin (9. Juni 2014)

Ohje, ich weiß immer noch nicht so ganz was ich von diesem Event halten soll.

Ich zitiere einen Teilnehmer: "Wer wenig Leistung für viel Geld haben möchte, ist hier genau richtig"

Oder: "Was die Profis von dieser Veranstaltung halten, zeigt sich bei der Siegerehrung"

Der Veranstalter spart zumindest wo er nur kann. Bereits das "Goodie-Pack" war ein regelrechter Witz. Inhalt: Werbung und ein Riegel. Toll! War früher auch mal anders. Vor allem wenn ein Bekleidungshersteller Hauptsponsor ist.
Beim Taschenservice hat sich zwar für den Teilnehmer nicht viel geändert, die ganze Arbeit wird aber auf den Wirt abgeladen. Mir ist es fast schon peinlich, wenn ich hören muss, dass eine ältere Dame 14 dieser schweren Taschen abholen und ins Hotel schleppen muss. Was ist denn da los? Früher wurden die doch vom Veranstalter gebracht und abgeholt???
Die Strecke selbst war zudem über weite Teile nicht abgesperrt. Es kam nicht selten vor, dass einem Schotterabfahrten Traktoren oder LKW´s entgegen kamen. Auf einer Etappen mussten gar fünf Bahngleise überquert werden (Züge hatten Vorfahrt).
Gerade beim Lisi-Osl-Trail muss sich der Veranstalter mal selbst hinterfragen wieso dieser Trail bereits so früh kommen muss. Nicht nur dass man durch das Warten viele Minuten verloren hat, die Szenen die sich da abgespielt haben, waren einfach nur unschön. War man dann endlich im Trail drin, kommt ein Streckenposten und führt das ganze Feld auf breiten Wegen an eben jenem vorbei, sodass auf einmal der ganze C und D-Block vor einem ist. Großes Kino.
Auf den beiden letzten Etappen, hätte zwingend eine weitere Wasserstation aufgebaut werden müssen. Ich wurde allein am letzten Berg, der in der prallen Sonne lag, von mehreren Fahrern regelrecht nach Wasser angebettelt.
Ob der Fleckalm-Trail bei über tausend Teilnehmer Sinn macht ist auch so eine Sache. Ein Streckenposten hat mir gesagt, dass da morgens noch ne Kuhherde hoch geführt wurden. Über den Untergrund braucht man daher gar nicht zu sprechen ;-)

Die Region selbst ist wunderschön und die Wirte waren alle ausnahmslos klasse. Würde jederzeit für nen Bike-Urlaub zurück kommen. Ob ich aber jemals wieder die Four-Peaks fahren werde, ist mehr als fraglich



Stucka schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde! Mich würde mal eure Einschätzung zu den 4Peaks 2014 interessieren. Alles in allem tolle Geschichte! Es hat sich aber wieder mal bewahrheitet, dass Trails mit so vielen Startern nicht zu machen sind (Stau Osl-Trail, Stau am letzten Tag vor dem Wald-Trail) und dass Fleckalm, Hangman, Osl-Trail für das Großteil des Feldes viel zu schwierig waren. Das hat sich ja schon letztes Jahr abgezeichnet, dass das nicht funxt. Ich habe Einige gesprochen, die 2015 nicht mehr starten werden, weil die Geschichte viel zu technisch für die breite Masse ist. Bis auf die Knaller, die gemeint haben, sie müssten vor Gattern, im Trail-Einstieg oder sogar im Stau noch irgendwie durchdrücken, wars echt eine richtig gute Veranstaltung. Orga war soweit Top, ein paar Schilderchen mehr an Schlüsselstellen wären ok gewesen. Mal schauen, ob ich mir das Teil 2015 nochmal gebe...



Ja für die Fahrer kann der Veranstalter leider nichts. Aber das mit dem Drängeln war echt ein Unding. Zudem haben wirklich viele Fahrer schwere Stürze provoziert. Allein am ersten Tag sind zwei Fahrer auf einer breiten Schotterabfahrt eine Steilwand abgestürzt und mussten mit dem Heli geborgen werden.
Die Beschilderung fand ich bis auf den letzten Tag eigtl ganz gut. Am letzten Tag kamen manche Schilder einfach zu spät bzw. ein Streckenposten hat gefehlt. Vor allem auf dem flachen Radweg. Wenn man da in einem breiten Pulk gefahren ist, war das gar nicht so ungefährlich.


----------



## dj_holgie (9. Juni 2014)

Ich fande es richtig geil und überlege mir nächstes Jahr wieder zu starten. Die Trails waren teilweise echt der Hammer, mein absoluter Favorit war der Wildkogel-Trail (letzter auf der 3. Etappe). Der war nicht so steil und man konnte es richtig schön laufen lassen.. Allein für diesen Trail hat sich schon die ganze Quälerei gelohnt (Y). Die Trails auf Etappe 1 und 2 waren halt leider etwas matschig und dadurch anspruchsvoll, aber immer noch gut befahrbar (besonders der Bikepark am 1. Tag).. 

Das mit den Staus war ärgerlich, da muss man auch nicht am Berg pumpen wenn man es vorher wüsste, allerdings ist es nicht die Schuld vom Veranstalter (bis auf den  Lisi-Osl-Trail, der kam in der Tat zu früh) wenn bei jedem Mist abgestiegen wird und dadurch ALLE absteigen müssen. Ist schließlich kein Straßenrennen, da gebe ich allein den Fahrern die Schuld, es hat sich ja auch nur bei den letzten beiden Startblöcken gestaut.. Da fehlt einfach die nötige Fahrtechnik, die bei so einem Rennen Pflicht sein sollte.. Da es mir jetzt aber auch nicht um jede Minute ging, fande ich die Staus jetzt auch nicht soo schlimm, 5-10 Minuten sind mir im Endeffekt dann auch egal, wir mussten alleine am 1. Tag über 30 Minuten auf 2 Helikopter Landungen warten, wo sich 2 Biker auf einer Schotterabfahrt mit dem Lenker verhakt haben und den Abhang runter sind.

Die Zeit konnte man für nette Gespräche nutzen, alles in allem ging alles sehr diszipliniert ab, vordrängelnde Leute habe ich keine gesehen (außer evtl. mal ein der zu seinem Team Kollegen wollte, so what?), Orga war absolut TOP, Verpflegungsstationen immer passend auf die Strecke verteilt.

Wenn man sich die Strecke vorher angeschaut hat, hatte man damit keine Probleme, vor dem letzten Aufstieg gab es ja nochmal eine Verpflegungsstation, also ich bin noch mit nem halben Liter Iso ins Ziel gekommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (9. Juni 2014)

Ich bin jeweils eher hinten (C BLOCK) mitgefahren und kann nur sagen dass das Gedrängel schon ziemlich nervte. Genauso wie unsportliches verhalten (abkürzen ist unsportlich)
Die Trails waren Oberhammer nur Fleckalm war mir persönlich viel zu hart (20cm Schlamm aufm Trail ist schon nicht ohne).
Ich werde allein wegen der nette Gastwirte und den netten Fahrern und Fahrerinnen gerne wieder mitmachen.
Man muss halt vorher wissen Top 50 oder Easy Going. 
Für mich und meinen Buddy gings nur ums "überleben" nicht stürzen und nix kaputt machen. 
Unser Ziel haben wir klar geschafft. 
Auch wir mussten mal absteigen, das haben wir dann aber auch so gemacht das noch jemand anderes vorbei kommt. Das sollte man auch mal vorher üben. Aber bei manchen Fahrern fehlte es wirklich am Verstand und am Verständnis das nicht alle "Big Balls" haben.
Dann gab es aber auch die Möglichkeit hinter besseren Fahrern zu bleiben und deren Linie zu fahren (diesen Lerneffekt sollte man nicht unterschätzt werden) 
Viele Fahrer wiederum waren wirklich um das wohl der Mitstreiter besorgt und somit bat ich auch gerne meine Hilfe jedem an der liegengeblieben war.
Ob der Startpreis aber wirklich so hoch sein muss??? 

Was war den mit der Siegerehrung?? Ich brauchte am letzten Tag leider etwas länger, ich hatte mich verfahren


----------



## dj_holgie (9. Juni 2014)

Die Trans Schwarzwald ist ja sogar noch 25€ teurer, für eine Etappe mehr. Wobei die Orga im "Flachland" eigentlich leichter sein sollte..


----------



## powderJO (9. Juni 2014)

orga und verpflegung waren doch top. auch die orte haben sich ziemlich angestrengt, überall nette helfer, tolle zielverpflegungen. nur leogang ist etwas abgefallen - ist aber auch irgendwie kein richtiger ort. streckentechnisch fand ich die erste etappe bedingt gut, die beiden letzten etappen super. ob auf der dritten etappe ein trail wie der fleckalm unter so bedingungen gefahren werden muss, darf man imho schon mal kritisch hinterfragen. schon alleine des trails wegen - bis der wieder in einem herzeigbaren und gut befahrbaren zustand ist, dürfte einige zeit vergehen … eine echte königsetappe mit ein paar mehr höhenmetern wäre noch wünschenswert. 

kritisch hinterfragen sollten sich imho auch viele teilnehmer. das risiko, das teilweise genommen wird, ist extrem. nicht auf den trails, sondern vor allem bei asphaltabfahrten, ortsdurchfahrten und radwegen. mit 80 sachen in orte zu kesseln im blinden vertrauen darauf, das keiner falsch parkt, ein anwohner doch aus der ausfahrt kommt, ein kind über die straße läuft … harakiri.


----------



## dr. mikem (9. Juni 2014)

Über Organisation und Verpflegung kann ich auch nur das Beste berichten, selbst für eher gemütliche Fahrer wie mich war an den Verpflegungsstellen noch alles in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden.

Was mir an den Etappen 2 und 4 nicht gefallen hat waren die relativ langen Flachtransfers. Da wurde doch auf Teufel komm raus Tempo gemacht, wie beim Mannschaftszeitfahren. Und bei ersten richtigen Anstieg waren dann die meisten vollkommen blau! Irrsinnig so etwas!

Der Fleckalmtrail hat in diesem Zustand mMn nicht den Titel "Trail" verdient - eine unnötige Quälerei für Mensch und Material!!!

Über das fahrerische Unvermögen mancher Teilnehmer werd ich mich hier sicher nicht auslassen, ein bißchen mehr Respekt gegenüber anderen würde vielen aber nicht schaden. Mein Mannschaftskapitän wurde im Wildkogeltrail von so einem Blitzer beinhart abgeschossen und trägt jetzt einen Armgips. Vielen Dank!


Nächstes Jahr werd ich mir was anderes suchen, oder einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen !


----------



## gardaprinz (13. Juni 2014)

Ich bin 2013 mitgefahren und natürlich auch dieses Jahr wieder.
Die Streckenführung finde ich äußerst gelungen und auch der fahrtechnische Anspruch hebt die Veranstaltung von anderen ab.
Streckenpersonal,Verpflegungsstellen und das Orga - Team waren durchweg sehr freundlich bzw. gut plaziert.
Wer über den Stau am Lisi Osl Trail meckert,hat im Prinzip nicht unrecht,man muß aber wissen,daß die ersten 200 Biker ohne Stau durchgekommen sind und man hinterher immer schlauer ist.
Die Stimmung war super und die Teilnehmer in der Regel sehr entspannt - aber ein Rennen ist nun mal keine Vereinsausfahrt und natürlich
wird da auch gefightet.Durch die vielen internationalen Teilnehmer hat das Ganze einen besonderen Reiz.
In unseren Hotels haben wir Spanier,Südafrikaner,Israelis und jede Menge Holländer und Belgier getroffen.
Wir hatten viel Spaß,sowohl beim Racen,als auch davor und danach.


----------

